# Why are posts moved?



## VegasDramaQueen (Apr 30, 2007)

*Here is a question from the administrators:   I'm curious to know why so many questions are being moved to other places in the forum.  What is the criteria for posting on this particular part of the forum?*


----------



## kadesma (Apr 30, 2007)

_Drama Queen,_
_each topic has  sub topics. When a post is moved it is usually moved to put it where it will be seen quickly by those who can answer your question. If it is not specific say to pastas or meat,bread ect, it will usually go into general cooking questions. Is there a specific post you are refering to? If so maybe I can help you find it._

_kadesma _


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 2, 2007)

VegasDramaQueen said:
			
		

> *Here is a question fro the administrators: I'm curious to know why so many questions are being moved to other places in the forum. What is the criteria for posting on this particular part of the forum?*


 

We have forums devoted to different areas of cooking, and off-topic areas for discussions that don't pertain to food or cooking, some relating to how our website works ... to make it easier to find information on a topic by looking within a forum devoted to that topic instead of having to wade through thousands of posts dumped into one forum. You might think of it as looking into the index at the back of a book to enable you to find something easier and quicker than having to read the entire book.

For example ... you have posted this question in the "General Cooking Questions" Forum .. yet your question has _*nothing*_ to do with cooking, does it? Yet, we have a forum devoted to questions like this ... it's called the "Forum Help and Ideas" Forum - _Need help using the site_?

This thread will be moved to the proper forum .... a "redirect/moved" notice will remain in the forum where you posted it for 48-hours.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 3, 2007)

VegasDramaQueen - I have responded several times to your Help Desk Tickets.  Please check your spam blocker e-mail and then add us to your accepted list.  I think that's why you aren't getting your new password e-mails.


----------

